# How long to flowers turn in the buds?



## Beachdude757 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

Where did all the leaves go


----------



## Beachdude757 (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Where did all the leaves go


There top view


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Where did all the leaves go


I recently grew one like this. Similar size same appearance. 
Dunno what it was - possibly super silver haze. 
Sadly I rarely pay proper attention to those things.
I harvested it in 4 stages took  mostly upper branches first leaving most of what looked like popcorn buds. 
Plenty trichomes & sugar leaves but very few fans. 
Trichs gradually all went creamy but never any Amber. 
Gradually those popcorn buds bulked up. 
Still smoking it & it's potent - just my cup-of-tea


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2021)

you need to add some cal-mag


----------

